# slide carbon 140 - fragen zum hinterbau



## Waldkauz (28. Dezember 2015)

hallo,

ich interessier mich stark für das radon slide carbon 140 und hätte da ein paar fragen zum hinterbau:
- ist der hinterbau progressiv oder eher linear?
- rausch der hinterbau schnell durch den federweg?
- mit wieviel sag sollte der gefahren werden?
- wie sind eure erfahrungen damit?

leider kann man nicht viel über das rad herausfinden. tests und erfahrungsberichte sind eher mau....

vielen dank und schöne grüße,

der waldkauz


----------



## Waldkauz (28. Dezember 2015)

gibts noch keine erfahrungen?
ich bin doch immer so ungeduldig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (28. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem is: Das Radl is gad erst aufn Markt gekommen! Es ist soweit ich weiß zurzeit bei der BIKE im Test, wenn also keine Fahrer-Erfahrungen erscheinen musste wohl noch auf das Ergebnis der BIKE warten...

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Waldkauz (28. Dezember 2015)

hmmm. warten ist doof 

das radl ist doch schon lieferbar.....


----------



## TurboTobi (28. Dezember 2015)

Das aber erst seit kurzem...


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2015)

Zur Abstimmung der Dämpfer im Slide 140 kann ich dir eine Auskunft geben. Die Grundabstimmung
sind sportliches AM wer es gern härter angehen lassen will sollte die Dämpfer mit Spacern bestücken.
beim Monarch D. A. währe das 3-4 Ringe beim Fox 0,8 bis 1,2 Spacer .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Waldkauz (29. Dezember 2015)

danke für die antwort. wieviel spacer sind denn im monarch d.a. von radon original verbaut?
mit wieviel sag sollte man des slide 140 denn generell fahren?


----------



## sun909 (29. Dezember 2015)

...die üblichen 20-30% je nach persönlichem Gusto...


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2015)

Der Monarch ist ohne spacer, sag von 22-28%.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Waldkauz (29. Dezember 2015)

ui, hier wird mir geholfen 

welche rahmengröße wird denn bei 1.7m größe und 0.77m schrittlänge empfohlen?


----------



## TurboTobi (29. Dezember 2015)

Bin ein Stückchen größer als du und fahre grundsätzlich M Rahmen. Wenn das hilft: Fahre das 26er Alu 140er aus 2014, komm mit dem M sehr gut klar .

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Dezember 2015)

Waldkauz schrieb:


> ui, hier wird mir geholfen
> 
> welche rahmengröße wird denn bei 1.7m größe und 0.77m schrittlänge empfohlen?


Da würde ich Sagen kannst beides S+M fahren bei M ist es so das die Stütze Reverb 30.9 125mm
mit der Länge praktisch ganz Versenkt werden muss, da 77cm grad so passen müssten.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Waldkauz (30. Dezember 2015)

danke. ist immer schwierig, wenn man zwischen zwei größen steht. hab nur bedenken, dass beim m die beine zur kurz sind.....

es gibt ja 2 fox- und 2 rockshoxvarianten. ist da für normalsterbliche ein unterschied zu merken?


----------



## TurboTobi (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich persönlich präferiere Rock Shox. Finde Fox irgendwie Schwammig aber das kann auch Einbildung sein... Muss jeder für sich selber wissen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin selbst 1.70m 80er schrittlänge. und habe das slide 140 9.0 Carbon seit 4 Wochen. ich habe es in Größe S gekauft.
Ich komme damit super zurecht. Ich habe Größe S und M Probe gefahren und fühlte mich auf anhieb auf dem kleineren Rahmen wohler. liegt aber auch wohl daran das es 27.5 und kein 26 zoll ist.


----------



## Waldkauz (3. Januar 2016)

kann man bei dem rahmen in größe s und m die reverb bis anschlag versenken, bzw. wie weit kann man ne sattelstütze ins sitzrohr schieben?


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (6. Januar 2016)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich es noch nicht ausprobiert habe. Denke aber schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

